# rent allowance query



## Imbroke (11 Jun 2008)

Hello there, I was wondering can anybody tell help me with this: My sister lives in limerick and is on lone parents allowence. She has three children. She has has been told by her local cpo that she is entitled to 740 euro a month. Problem is this: most suitable properties are 850~900 a month. Can she make up the difference herself?


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: rent allowence query*

There are maximum rent limits in place for each county, set by Dept of Social and Family Affairs.   In general, CWOs are unable to pay rent supplement for properties which exceed these limits, though some exceptions may be made.   

The limit for a person or couple with 3 children in Limerick is 185 euro per week (roughly 740 per month which is the figure you were given).   If the property costs more than this, she will receive no Rent Supplement at all.

The limits are next due for review by Dept of Social and Family Affairs in July 2008 but it's not known whether they will increase at this time.


----------



## Blossy (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: rent allowence query*

hi, when i was going for rent allowance(cork county) i had a similar problem, what i did was got my landlord to fill out the forms saying the rent was, say 740, and i paid the rest myself to him. obviously he got away with tax etc on the extra 110 but i got a nice house and could afford the extra bit so was worth it. its terrible but they expect u to live in low rent housing which means not as nice houses, in not as nice areas(not relevant i know) but its a vicious circle! its a suggestion, maybe not the rite one but one none the less! best of luck!!


----------



## MLE (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: rent allowence query*

I can see your reasons for paying the extra yourself, of course everyone wants a nice house in a nice area.   Unfortunately, doing so just plays into the hands of greedy landlords who keep increasing rents every time the rent ceilings increase.   The idea of having a rent ceiling was to keep rents stable and affordable.   The rent form should be accompanied by a tenancy agreement, which is a legally binding contract and should not be falsified.    €110 per month is a lot to have to pay, in addition to your minimum contribution of €13 per week, if say, you happened to be a lone parent whose only income was One Parent Family Payment, or an unemployed person on Unemployment Assistance or Benefit.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jun 2008)

*Re: rent allowence query*

There's also the issue of the landlord and/or tenant providing false information for the purpose of making a claim for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (which includes Rent Supplement) - this could be seen as attempted or actual welfare fraud and pursued accordingly.


----------



## Imbroke (13 Jun 2008)

Thank for your replies  so far. She has been told(by friends, not cpo) that she can pay up to 150euro herself without getting turned down altogether. Any veiws on this? Thanks.


----------



## Blossy (13 Jun 2008)

imbroke: to be honest i dont know! when i went they told me find a house under x amount, i mentioned that in that area most houses were over that amount, she told me i would have to find something in a price and suggested appartment instead of house etc. in your case with three kids i cant see that being helpful, so i really dunno, the way i did it was i said nothing to them. gipimann: i know it was wrong. but she would have to ask them i guess.


----------



## Imbroke (13 Jun 2008)

Thanks, Blossy.
She`s having the same problem with finding suitable accomadation for that money so she may well be forced down that road. Maybe the best thing to do is ask the cpo for advise.


----------



## Imbroke (20 Jun 2008)

She asked her cpo and was told that if she exceeds her allowence she wont get anything at all and to keep looking for a place.


----------

